# Am I bad?



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, It doesn't spoil and it's cheaper than therapy. He should be happy you are so easy to keep happy.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

amen


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

What are you doing up so late Wisconsin? and Alabama?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> What are you doing up so late Wisconsin? and Alabama?


It's only 9:27 here in WI. Not late at all.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry, I thought it was EST there but you are right. Actually I should know that. I have family living in Holcombe and Bruce


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

I rarely tell hubby about yarn purchases. I taught my sister my trick. Carry a large tote bag for a purse, always have some kind of yarn with you and never get a bag for your purchases just tuck under yarn in purse. Works every time!


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't worry, just knit the yarn into fabric and he won't notice! LOLs


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Hey, It doesn't spoil and it's cheaper than therapy. He should be happy you are so easy to keep happy.


And it's cheaper than smoking. I just figure that I'm spending my smoking money on something else. (I don't smoke)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yarn is a necessary supply for knitting. What is his hobby? Dollars to donuts, bet his tools and supplies cost more.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

You're not bad, just doing what us girls do. I used to do that all the time, and got tired of it! I thought to myself, now he gets the things he wants so why shouldn't I?

I was so bad, me and my best friend would go to the mall when it opened at 9:00 a.m. and would stay until it closed at 9:00 p.m.

Then we would wait until our husbands went to work, or out of the house, to sneak our purchases in and hide them.

It's what we do!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


I smuggled my last yarn purchase into the house, too!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I second Kathies reply.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't wait to show my hubby my purchases. He just smiles indulgently. But then I don't have a huge stash. Yet! :lol:


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have to sneak mine. DH helps me pick it.


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

Clickers said:


> I don't have to sneak mine. DH helps me pick it.


Mine too.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a big stash but hubby doesn't care. There could be worse things to spend money on. He did tell me recently he would rather I not buy on sale/thrift store yarn. Instead, he said, I should pay more and only buy what I really want. What a guy.
I still can't resist bargain yarn, especially for things like stocking caps, etc.
It's 3 a.m. here.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Yarn is cheaper than bicycle parts. So I bring in the yarn and sneak in the bike parts.&#9786;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I can't wait to show my hubby my purchases. He just smiles indulgently. But then I don't have a huge stash. Yet! :lol:


Mines the ssame- and I do have a decent stash. I do though sometimes feel guilty- I'm not working and spending the money he earns. I could work , just being lazy (and I am. Had a warranted break but far too long now. And I can't even say at least after the house, he probably does almost as much as me.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

i (smuggle too)- men don't understand women so can't expect them to understand why women need certain things , mine would say " i thought you just bought yarn the other day?" Gotta love 'em -( who else would) !!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I wouldn't sneak it in. He has a garage full of the best of tools and a shiney motorbike that he doesn't ride, so he wouldn't criticise me. He said today that he's buying himself a rowing machine - a very expensive piece of equipment, so it's no contest! I'm trying hard not to buy any more yarn as I really want to use what I have, but it's so hard. I heard that Lidl have some lovely yarn and I'm dying to go and get some!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I have a big stash but hubby doesn't care. There could be worse things to spend money on. He did tell me recently he would rather I not buy on sale/thrift store yarn. Instead, he said, I should pay more and only buy what I really want. What a guy.
> I still can't resist bargain yarn, especially for things like stocking caps, etc.
> It's 3 a.m. here.


It is 8:46 Sunday night here


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

My poor yarn spent 4 days in the car boot - tues -sunday - just united it with it's pals (rest of stash) today
maggieuk


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

NO NO NO! You are not bad, I do the same with my wool and my knitting magazines, lol. :lol: Didnt think there was anyone out there like me who felt guilty about doing this, hiding all my new purchases in my car till my partner is at work then sneaking it into the house,go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I think we're all the same. How many times do us ladies buy an article of clothing and never tell our other halves the right price or say "oh I've had this for ages" rujam


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I just don't want to hear the blah blah blah about it. I use my own funds. He can't and won't tell me what to buy or what not to buy. He just L O V E S to yap, yap,yap and to put in his 2 cents worth. :roll:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Angel109 & welcome. 
No you are not bad. I did it once myself when the store was closing. It was all less than half price so I had a bag full. My hubby doesn't mind but I thought he would say "haven't you got enough?" He is fascinated with the end results & cannot believe the things I make were once a ball of wool. So on that note have fun..cheers


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

look at it this way if it's not taking money form something important,food gas,house payment. then what the heck BOAST about what you bought.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I think my hubby has given up about my stash - he has been known to persuade me to buy - not that he needed much


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Wally-the-bear.....a big welcome to you also..... from Australia..


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


no i do that all the time


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

If it was booze you were hiding, thats bad, but yarn,not one person reading this would use the word "bad"! Susan


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

Are you my secret sister? I do the same thing. He NEVER goes into the closet in the guest bedroom and that is where I have my yarn stash. He too knows all about the fabric and cannot believe that one person needs 15 totes of fabric and continues to buy more. Hope he never finds the yarn stash!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

O U DIRTY GIRL!!!! LOLOL ROFL


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't bad mean good in modern slang?


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Glennis said:


> Hi Wally-the-bear.....a big welcome to you also..... from Australia..


Why thank you Glennis !


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

I now have to sneak my new yarn too, my wife says "more yarn, what about all this yarn?" they just dont get it!!!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, yes! Dreadfully! Keep up the good work! lol


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

The UPS man brings mine so it's here when I get home from work. I get home first.
My husband has been out of town on business so I have one more week to get those orders in, boxes emptied and out of the house.
No, he knows about the yarn. When I make a sale on Etsy I waste no time buying more yarn. I'm collecting $ for a pair of socks tomorrow.
It's harder to hide my camera collection, though. They just don't squish into my antique steamer trunks very well. I'm in a bidding war over another vintage Minolta this weekend.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


Jessica-Jean, I love the way your mind works. Some counter-parts do, however, find a backbone offensive  But there are ways to alleviate that I've found.


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm retired, live alone and have my own income. I still find myself hiding yarn purchases from my two grown sons. I also haven't smoked in over five years but notice I spend less money on yarn than I did on cigarettes. I am very happy and content, no need for therapy, so maybe I'll stop hiding my stash. Thanks for helping me to see this in the proper perspective.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bring my yarn purchases in the house, set them on the peninsula in the bags. I let them sit there for a few hours, he sees them but never checks to see what's in them so I add them to my stash. hee hee No sneaking at all and my conscience is clear.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't do that sort of thing. I always tell my husband what I've bought because of one reason. He goes out and buys something like an expensive camera, doesn't tell me and then when I do find out, tries to lie about it. It has caused so much upset and loss of faith, that now I find it very hard to forgive. We've been married for 40 years and together for 45. I always trusted him in the past, then this started to happen and to be honest I'm extremely unhappy now. I'm suspicious about everything because my faith has been broken. It's not the buying, it's the hiding then the lying. 
Sorry to put a damper on what seems an innocent game.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

That reminds me of my Auntie...When ever she would indulge herself in purchasing an expensive dress, she would stick it in the closet amid her many dresses...When her husband would inquire about it she would tell him she had it for ages and couldn't believe he had just noticed it...He fell for it every time...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

o how sad!
had that prob yrs ago so here's what we did
well, I did lol
sat him down & said:
listen up, bucko, here's how its gonna go down
after bills r paid, we're gonna set aside a % 4 each of us
when our *account* reaches the amount we need 4 a new toy,
we go get it!
no explanations, no hiding, no lying no nothing except 2 say:

HEY LOOKIE MY NEW TOY!!

it's worked ever since

joy of toy is back again!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought this had been settled in 1972. If you work, you have as much right to spend the money as any person who makes it. And if he had to spend his money on the services that you provide (including bedroom services), it would cost a whole lot more than yarn. It isn't "his," it's joint funds, and as long as you're not spending the rent money or the food money, and there is expendable income, you have as much right to it as he does. We are not little girls; we are grown women. If we act like grown women, we will be treated like grown women. And this is one of the reasons why I'm glad I'm not presently married and why, no matter how tempting, I have not married again. Sorry, soap box, but damn, I thought we were past this.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a joint account and our own personal ones. It's not the buying that's a problem, it's the hiding, then the lying. Why not just come home and say, 'Look what I've just bought with my own money'. No problem with that.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds pretty normal to me. I do have a tremendous stash which my hubby constantly kids me about - it has become a family joke. When I went thrift store shopping for yarn last week, he told me not to buy anymore - I replied "yes, dear". While I was gone my order from Annie's Attic arrived - hubby met me at the door laughing and just happily added it to my stash. But I do quite often hid my yarn purchases.


----------



## ldv829 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey! My husband goes with me to buy. I am happy he is happy! Happy wife Happy Life!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I organized my stash yesterday and was a little taken back by how much I did have. Hubbby never says a word about what I buy though. In fact yesterday he helped me create a container to hold all my needles so they were organized and easily identifiable and then suggested that I post a pic on "that knitting site". That's what surprises me that he knew about knitting paradise. lol


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I admit to occasionally feeling guilty for craft purchases, but I'm not the one earning the money.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Amen, Jessica-Jean!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't cheat, I don't smoke, and I don't do drugs so I figure this is my hobby and so what? It could be a lot worse!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I attempted to bring home an old Buick once. It wouldn't cooperate so my husband and a friend had to rent a trailer and drive for two hours to pick it up and bring it back.
Now, I'm spending money to restore my $200 '84 LeSabre. So far the total is $750 bringing the grand total to $950 invested. Need some gaskets replaced and it's ready to go yarn shopping.
;-)


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

My husband does not say a word when I come home with more. He has his one stashes of stuff--cds, books and tools. They cost way more and take up more room.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You're only bad if you spent the rent/mortgage money on the yarn and now can't pay the rent/mortgage. Yarn is good, keeps you busy so you aren't pestering him!!!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I always showed my husband what I bought& told him what I planned to knit with it. There was no problem.He was an avid golfer - nuff said!!


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

My husband actually picks out at least half the yarn I buy!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Amen to that one sister!!!
My hubby owns practically every tool known to man!!! Do I complain??? Nope!! The $$$$ spent on tools and wood and all material needed to make the project at hand has been in the thousands!!! I am thinking my yarn, needles ,material , and I will even through in my fairly new sewing machine that he bought for me almost 6 years ago on our honeymoon I am still well under him!! He need not ever complain about how much my crafting costs!!!! Cause I will WIN that BATTLE honey!!! Hands down!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Yarn is a necessary supply for knitting. What is his hobby? Dollars to donuts, bet his tools and supplies cost more.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband is of the herd that goes out and purchases that which he needs for the immediate project, not for future ones. 

My herd is from the hunter/gatherer clan. We need to be ready for the big chill that might be coming. Thus, I too sneak my stuff in and hide it away.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You're not bad! If you are, I am, too! I slip packages into the house all the time. If I want something I know he'll fuss about (which he hardly ever does because I'm not a crazy spender), I order something when I know he'll be on a business trip and it's delivered while he's gone.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Not bad at all my friend! That is our joy, comfort, relaxation. If that is the worst thing you do....well, then God bless you! hahahahahaah


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

So happy for you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I neither hide nor announce my purchases...DH gets to see the yarn when its brought out for a project and then we'll have a convo about the color, pattern, giftee, etc. The cost of the yarn is rarely mentioned unless its exorbitant and I explain why I need to be careful with it and sure of who I'm giving it to.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


I do the same thing all the time. I even did it with some scrapbooking supplies that I got from a friend, three shopping bags full! He doesn't spend much time in the craft room anymore.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

It wasn't long ago that I paid $24 a carton for cigarettes. I haven't smoked for almost 7 years and was amazed recently to see nearly $80 posted as the current price. 

Seems to me it would be ligimate to tell your hubby that you're spending your cigarette money on yarn IF he says anything and $80 a couple times a month would be adequate, wouldn't it?


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


male knitter here. i don't try to hide my yarn purchases , ( hard to when wife is with me shopping, lol )


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I never thought to hide my purchases..like some others here..he never says a word..because of his own "indulgences" ( his word, not mine)..and a kindle sure has helped hide his steady bookish ways..I like my knitting books to be right in front of me..anyone like kindle knitting books?

The other thing is...he loves hand knitted sweaters..and is so excited that I have resumed knitting after a 15 year break..I told him about the price rise..so he bought the yarn for his new sweater..which I will try to make before next Christmas time. I found some yarn on sale..its so yummy, wool, silk and mohair...


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

male knitter here. i don't try to hide my yarn purchases , ( hard to when wife is with me shopping, lol )[/quote]

Just noticed you are from Chattanooga, TN..I spent a summer in Cleveland, TN with an Aunt and Uncle and 3 cousins..in 1963..had a great time..tubing on rivers..and a Centennial wagon trip into Georgia...but it sure was humid..no AC back then, just fans.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

When we were younger and didn't have much money, I would ask hubby if I could go buy some yarn. He'd say, why don't you wait til after next payday? We usually didn't have anything left over for extras. After years of that, I finally got the best idea. I didn't ask but just said I was going for more yarn. I did that with other things as well. He'd say - ok. Worked almost every time. I sure hated sneaking my new purchases in the house.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I tend to 'under buy'. I'll be looking at something and DH will say "if you need it, buy it" and I'll have to determine if I need it or just want it. 9 times out of 10 I'll walk away.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad someone else does this,not bad just saving an arguement!YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I do the same with yarn and cookies!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)


HAHAHA! The visual is hilarious!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)
> ...


LOL, actually my daughter and SIL carried it in for me.....it does sound funny, tho.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you are no worse than the rest of us!! I'm lucky I guess, no hubby to frown.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd get rid of the husband and keep the yarn. But that's just me.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i don't say anything when i buy knitting supplies. i don't hide or lie either. if he asks i try to be honest about what i spent and make sure that he knows that all the bills are paid. i try to control my spending on yarn so that i just keep to project amounts instead of just hey its pretty and on sale. i have to admit theat around haloween the dollar tree had peaches n cream in stock i spent about $20 on it then brought it home. i didn't hide it but i didn't advertise either, since i didn't have any projects in mind for it i just wanted it. so in some ways anyone with a hobby is bad. enjoy it but don't let it control you. it's more fun that way too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Hey, It doesn't spoil and it's cheaper than therapy. He should be happy you are so easy to keep happy.


Perfect response. I'll have to use this. Knitting is therapy to me. This is so true.


----------



## blanche valeria (Jan 29, 2012)

I love all the comments. We knittrs are very SPECIAL.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Years ago a girl I worked with came to work really upset one morning. She had stashed some new clothing purchases in a black trash bag and put it in a corner in the garage. You guessed it. Her hubby put it out at the curb for the trash pickup. My husband used to make comments about the money I spend on my hobbies until I started mentioning his dog, his boat, and the monthly dues to the local golf club. Now he just nods and smiles.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)


I brought one of those home a few years ago, too.

Did I mention I also have a Matchbox toy Jeep collection? At least those are tiny.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean... I also sneak yarn or other purchases into the house.... mainly just to avoid a confrontation. But... next time I am going to boldly walk into the house with yarn and see what happens.. if its worth
being brave!!!


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

my hubby went through the house looking for our wine at xmas and he could not believe all the yarn he found. I have been trying to give it away and then when the sales are on buy more.


----------



## jaysbfriend (Dec 12, 2011)

Never have had to sneak when my hubby was alive he'd just want toknow what I was going to make,(I crossed stitched and crocheted then), and be amazed how someone could take a string of yarn and make something beautiful with it. No you aren't bad just doing how most women feel they have too. I say if your budget allows it and your family isn't hungry or homeless because of it you've earned!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I have to laugh because I do the similar things...but I only feel guilty for a few minutes. My DH is a sportsman and loves to hunt and fish and he spends way more and has a bigger stash supporting his "sporting habit" than I do on my "yarn habit" -- at least that's how I see it. :lol:


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

See...the male knitters don't hide their stash. I say, tell a whopper. Bare the stash and tell DH the cost was DOUBLE the actual.
Then, when he finds out what you really paid, watch the relief on his face! It's like a gift.
I told my Mom to do this in 1958 when she minimized, to my Father, the price of a beef rib roast for Sunday dinner. He roared at the REAL cost - might as well have at an inflated price then he'd figure the 'actual' was a bargain...
Now, you could be secretly stashing a lover...choices choices in this 'modern age'...


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


Amen, Jessica-Jean! The money in our household is OUR money not HIS money. We both respect our budget as much as possible and buy what we want/need as we can afford it.


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

When you make him a special something he won't mind at all!



Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I thought this had been settled in 1972. If you work, you have as much right to spend the money as any person who makes it. And if he had to spend his money on the services that you provide (including bedroom services), it would cost a whole lot more than yarn. It isn't "his," it's joint funds, and as long as you're not spending the rent money or the food money, and there is expendable income, you have as much right to it as he does. We are not little girls; we are grown women. If we act like grown women, we will be treated like grown women. And this is one of the reasons why I'm glad I'm not presently married and why, no matter how tempting, I have not married again. Sorry, soap box, but damn, I thought we were past this.


Really good point! We are living on MY retirement income. He was always self-employed and didn't put anything away. That said,we still discuss every purchase. Only once in awhile do I think I earned it so I should be able to spend it my way. just Hate it when he gets in his mean selfish moods. Takes all I have to control my mouth and not throw this money thing at him. Have been successful so far (37 years!).


----------



## kolibri (Nov 30, 2011)

I went to Michaels with my husband to get some candles. When I headed for the checkeout he asked if I didn't need any yarn today. I was still speechless when we headed to the yarn section. WE came home with 2 big bags.
I'm triedto take him along again but he passed. 
I don't "sneak" anything anymore...


----------



## Judith Kay (May 13, 2011)

We were at family dinner Friday and my SIL asked if wanted/needed any more yarn. I said "yes", you can never have to much and if I can't use it I will pass it on to my Prayer Shawl group. I have a friend that says that Christopher (having a senior moment with his last name--he had the decorating program) says if you have three of anything you collect them. I apparently collect teapots (+12), bookcases (for +8000 books [my husband once said I have over 10,000 books so of course I had to count them and I've read everyone or at least on the non-fiction text books over 50% of each]) china cabinets (+8) so my husband thinks yarn, fabric, beads, art supplies are a small price to pay, especially since he moved me to a small town 70 miles to the nearest fabric/yarn/art supply store. He's a keeper. He also bought me a Kindle so I don't have to have him build anymore bookcases. We just have a build another room on the house.


----------



## Rosalee13 (Nov 29, 2011)

I too do that sometimes, I have so much yarn in one room, that I'm not sure where it all is. So, when I need a color and can't find it, I go to purchase just the one color, and of course come home with a bag full. I need help in organizing my craft room, which is also the spare bedroom,which doesn't have a bed in it any more. When company comes we use a blow up mattress. P.S. My husband calls it my "crap" room. But he has a whole garage full of his tools.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

MY husband had a whole garage to himself I only had one closet full of my crafts, he never cared what I put in there he always bragged about all the stuff I made.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean thank you, I am one of the few that never needed liberation.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

you know we sound like a bunch of children. Have to hide what we buy from hubby much like a child would hide what ever they didn't want to get caught with. 


But its soooooooooooooooooo fun. Well for you that have hubbies. Me I don't have to do that anymore. But thats one thing Ican say about mine when ever I bought something that in reality I shouldn't he never fussed. He said why bother fussing its done and he knew I would make something useful. We had plans to open a craft shop much like Hobby Lobby but God had other plans.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


My husband has a huge block building that he puts his stash in. I don't feel so bad when I come home with yarn. I do not hide mine from him - you should see all the tools he has - his reply - oh, you never know when you might need them!


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, but sometimes it is good to be bad.LOL


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tell him its insulation.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> amen


Double that amen! You are just like the rest of us! That's why we have this site - to share and to "vent"! Love it. Don't ever feel bad. It's just who we are. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, thank goodness, I don't sneak, I think honesty is important, I feel now at my age, I deserve to do something I enjoy & if the man of the house can purchase something , so that he can enjoy & be happy, why can't we as women enjoy something we want after raising children & bringing in money too most of the time, cooking, baking, cleaning etc, etc. Why should our spouse deny something that make us happy? Be honest, tell him,if he doesn't like it, point out the obvious. We're in partenership & want each other to be happy.Good luck, start a new leaf & share your feelings---Be Happy & good knitting & crocheting!!! Love all your work, everyone, just beautiful!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Tell him its insulation.


Love the hoodie on your dog...Did you knit that?


----------



## margwa (Sep 24, 2011)

I had the same problem with books. I now belong to a book swap- http://www.paperbackswap.com - and swap books with others. Cost just the postage and I get new books as I trade the ones I have. Has helped clean out the bookshelves so I have room for new ones. Hope you take a look at it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell him its insulation.
> ...


He looks like knight in shining armor.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a friend that would hide her new stuff under the bed for several weeks, and when she would bring it out, and her husband would ask if it was new, she would tell him no, I've had this for weeks/months. As a kid, I thought that was the dumbest thing ever, and now I buy what I want. My husband doesn't have any idea what our bills are, let alone pay them. Before we retired he handed me his check, told me how much money he needed, and I took care of the rest. 
NorthernRobin, do you like knitting books on your Kindle. I like the story kind, but patterns books don't seem pratical, because the kindle shuts down to quickly. I do love my kindle though. I had to get one for DH, he keep getting mine. He loves it, and is so glad I won't need anymore bookcases. I have kids that read a book, and get rid of it, do not understand that.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. ;O)


This cracked me up! I have this vision of you with a treadle machine stuck up your jumper!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah you are bad...but so are the rest of us!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm fortunate that most of my yarn comes in the mail and our mail lady and UPS put the 'boxes' on the front porch. Hubby parks out back behind the horse barn and never sees them . When I DO come home with a bag full from Hobby Lobby or my LYS, he doesn't say much. I'm pretty sure that he's just glad I'm buying yarn instead of expensive jewelry from QVC! Now, THAT got me in trouble for a few years!!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I never sneak my purchases.. but we started out this way... I have never felt like I have to justify what I buy...BUT.... on the other hand my friend and I started shopping together nearly a year ago and she hides all her purchases from hubby unless they are grocery's.. I took her to the dollar store... first off I dropped her off and ran a errand came back and she had 200 dollars worth of dollar store stuff.. then we went to a grocery outlet.. a few weeks later.. same situation.. 3 grocery carts full.. I can't even tell you what all she tried to get into my little cruiser over Christmas... oh my gosh.. and over 90% of it had to be hidden from her husband that was home.. I swore that when he found out he would put his foot down and not let her go shopping with me again..LOL needless to say all the sneaking around back fired when Christmas came.. they were fighting...hmmm I wonder why...LOL


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

Ha Ha Haa Ha HHHHaaa! Good one!


EZ2 said:


> Tell him its insulation.


----------



## judytesse (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes! In a good way!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)


this is too funny....I'm trying to picture this.. :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad I don't have to play those games or feel guilty if I buy some yarn.

My Mom was always afraid to show my dad her purchases and I think that is why I won't do that . Thankfully he likes to see me 'doing my thing' -- he knows I won't over spend if we can't afford it - all our money goes into one 'pot'. He always tells me I am spending my half. He is a keeper. 

I never spend money we can't afford and we have had some pretty tough times over the years so I am glad I can buy the yarn I want now. my stash is pretty large -- grin - He has never given me a hard time about a purchase in 57 years. We are
at the age when we watch our pennies more than we did when we were both working but thanks to his handling of our finances I can buy some yarn when I want to. 

Don't misunderstand me -- I am not being critical -- I am with Jessica Jean in my thoughts about this though. This is an interesting subject.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell him its insulation.
> ...


I did not knit it. The pattern can be found at: agoodyarn.net

p.s. also not my dog


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Never realised the advantage of living alone, well sort of alone. My 100 lb baby (10 year old lab) doesn't care what I buy as long as her treat jar isn't empty.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

My husband is a mechanic by trade and a gear head by heart. He is constantly buying new tools every week. My yarn stash is pretty small, but the other day he was looking on Craigslist and found someone selling some of their stash for $20. He asked if I would use any of it. Told him yes, but he didn't get it for me. But he isn't adverse to me making and selling scarves.  . He also says I don't have to ask him if I can spend money on it if it's under $50 (even with shipping) but I only get to do it once or twice a month. The scarf yarn I wont hide, but others I have a tendency to. If you are bad so am I.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


I hope this is a joke.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Of course not.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 7, 2011)

Guess I'm a lucky lady. My husband worries if I am not knitting somthing or other. I have a large suitcase from the 1940's that I keep my yarn in. He brings it in and helps me with my selection and encourages my next project and then trudges the suitcae back out to store in the garage. If I buy some new yarn he never comments about the yarn I already have. Think I will bake him an apple pie today and he won't really know why but I will.


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

This is downright embarrassment to read about so much disrespect between spouses that so many are talking about. the need to hide, mislead, etc about something like purchases and yarn.


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I can't wait to show my hubby my purchases. He just smiles indulgently. But then I don't have a huge stash. Yet! :lol:


It shouldn't be indulgence just basic respect for each other.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

DITTO!!

but i do like the reply earlier ... tell him its insulation! ROFL


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I never sneak my purchases.. but we started out this way... I have never felt like I have to justify what I buy...BUT.... on the other hand my friend and I started shopping together nearly a year ago and she hides all her purchases from hubby unless they are grocery's.. I took her to the dollar store... first off I dropped her off and ran a errand came back and she had 200 dollars worth of dollar store stuff.. then we went to a grocery outlet.. a few weeks later.. same situation.. 3 grocery carts full.. I can't even tell you what all she tried to get into my little cruiser over Christmas... oh my gosh.. and over 90% of it had to be hidden from her husband that was home.. I swore that when he found out he would put his foot down and not let her go shopping with me again..LOL needless to say all the sneaking around back fired when Christmas came.. they were fighting...hmmm I wonder why...LOL


Good for you and your hubby who apparently respect each other.


----------



## RainTwist (Jan 27, 2012)

gigi 722 said:


> Never realised the advantage of living alone, well sort of alone. My 100 lb baby (10 year old lab) doesn't care what I buy as long as her treat jar isn't empty.


We have two things in common, The living alone, sort-of and the Lab...Mine is a 13 year old chocolate, with a passion for chicken wieners( three times a day)


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


What's a backbone? lol
Women suffer guilt when they do anything for themselves. It's an inherited gene.


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad I don't have to play those games or feel guilty if I buy some yarn.
> 
> My Mom was always afraid to show my dad her purchases and I think that is why I won't do that . Thankfully he likes to see me 'doing my thing' -- he knows I won't over spend if we can't afford it - all our money goes into one 'pot'. He always tells me I am spending my half. He is a keeper.
> 
> ...


Ditto to both you and Jessica Jean and Lauriejanesplace.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Sneaking yarn into the House? I do not think so. I proudly announce my purchases. 
Have to say we budget and all is shared equally.

I was liberated long before Liberation.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RainTwist said:


> gigi 722 said:
> 
> 
> > Never realised the advantage of living alone, well sort of alone. My 100 lb baby (10 year old lab) doesn't care what I buy as long as her treat jar isn't empty.
> ...


Amen.Women shouldn't have to hide or apologize. We work,gainful employment or not.


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this had been settled in 1972. If you work, you have as much right to spend the money as any person who makes it. And if he had to spend his money on the services that you provide (including bedroom services), it would cost a whole lot more than yarn. It isn't "his," it's joint funds, and as long as you're not spending the rent money or the food money, and there is expendable income, you have as much right to it as he does. We are not little girls; we are grown women. If we act like grown women, we will be treated like grown women. And this is one of the reasons why I'm glad I'm not presently married and why, no matter how tempting, I have not married again. Sorry, soap box, but damn, I thought we were past this.
> ...


Ditto. In 2009 the median value of a US house wife (from government statistics ) was $79,000 per year - hiding yarn is an insult


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Ingried- never needed Liberation here.


Ingried said:


> Sneaking yarn into the House? I do not think so. I proudly announce my purchases.
> Have to say we budget and all is shared equally.
> 
> I was liberated long before Liberation.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. ;O)
> ...


I didn't think how it sounded when I posted. My SIL came with it on his truck and my first question was did my hubby see it (we have a long driveway) and of course the answer was yes we met him as we turned in.

Lol, after these posts I was picturing me looking around furtively and trying to to drag it thru the door. I am a bit out of shape.....would be like an ant moving a biscuit (American biscuit)


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Aidan'snini said:


> This is downright embarrassment to read about so much disrespect between spouses that so many are talking about. the need to hide, mislead, etc about something like purchases and yarn.


My husband knows it won't stop. I was just told that I can't bring home any more Buicks because I haven't driven the one I have. One more repair and I will. Really, I will.

He sees the yarn since it's piled up right here around me in our upstairs TV room. He burns the trash and sees the boxes and bags from UPS & the PO. We've only been together 10 years and this started long before he knew me - actually he was only 2 years old when I started collecting yarn. He's 6 years younger than me.

:lol:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

obviously younger enuf 4 u 2 train ... looks like u did a good job lolol


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

We just confirmed our budget for 2012 as our son got his job as Manager of Bahama Breeze and will soon be leaving for his own place. We made sure that we each had our monthly line items (mine-yarn, his-golf). We have always enjoyed our hobbies and now have the $$ to partake in them. 

When we were first married, 37 years ago, we had little income left at the end of the month, but we tried to use it equally. He never complains about my yarn and I try not to complain about the tools and golf. He does much better than me!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> Yarn is cheaper than bicycle parts. So I bring in the yarn and sneak in the bike parts.☺


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, when i crochet my sweater, i want to buy at least 5 skeins of lion brand yarn. but the colors i want are on the knittingwarehouse.com. my local yarn shop doesn't have my color. with the shipping, it will cost about $31.00. but i have to wait til at least the middle of feb. but yes, i have bought yarn when i shouldn't have bought it at that time.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!



ldv829 said:


> Hey! My husband goes with me to buy. I am happy he is happy! Happy wife Happy Life!


 :thumbup:


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I just bring the yarn in and put it on the kitchen table and smile. My husband just says "more yarn, I see". It is a lot cheaper than the all the tools he has in the garage. Who can resist the new yarn and the closeout specials?


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I just bring the yarn in and put it on the kitchen table and smile. My husband just says "more yarn, I see". It is a lot cheaper than the all the tools he has in the garage. Who can resist the new yarn and the closeout specials?


----------



## Cherrytree (May 19, 2011)

I'm so lucky, my husband is happy for me when I get a bargin in yarn. He's says if it makes you happy then you should get it. He loves to watch me knit and crochet, he is always asking me how far did you get? He knows it relaxes me and loves to see the outcome of any WIP I'm doing.
Love that man!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Lol, I tried to smuggle a treadle machine into my basement yesterday. Of course, it didn't work, but he didn't say anything. He has his obsessions and they probably do cost more than mine or at least they used to, ;O)


I had priced a treadle machine - $75 + delivery fees. I got him to drive me back to the store, pointed out the machine in the window, and sent him in to haggle. He got me it for $45 - _including_ delivery! :-D He can't pass up a bargain!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, looks like i'm guilty all around lol
i knit, crochet, all the needle arts,sew & construction, i'm a stone mason
i NEED all the tools of all of these things, so am always on the look out 4 new things...
and i get them!
ur project is only as good as the tools u use
shoddy tools = shoddy workmanship
not this ol'lady!
i always aim 4 perfection
like my dad always said: *there's always a better way & a better tool 2 do it w/*


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think that at least most of us are joking. I don't advertise what I buy because he is not interested in yarn. But I think at times I feel that I am going overboard and therefore the jokes about hiding yarn. Right now I am trying to add to my stash. When I am no longer working I know there will be very little money for obsessions. so I'm trying to stockpile now while I can.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have to sneak yarn in but I try to justify my purchases to myself! Told me not to buy more than $100 a month. Well, went to my dav store and bought $67 of yarn, hooks a week ago. Used gift cards that I had. Yesterday went back (used up 3 skeins in the meantime) and bought $65 of yarn. Oops, over budget. Then said to self, that first didn't count cuz out was gift cards! Making hats for charity so don't think that counts either. And before anyone says anything about my yarn budget, I don't spend that every month. Besides, that is my only vice. I tell my kids that it keeps me out of trouble. LOL


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I had to laugh, I thought I was the only one who smuggled yarn in the house. I make up excuses to leave work to go home and check to see if I have received anything in the mail. Oh the things we go through!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> obviously younger enuf 4 u 2 train ... looks like u did a good job lolol


Yep, so I'm helping him in his search for another antique tractor. He's got 2 already and wanted to sell one. I told him not to. We've got 12 acres here and 80 at our cabin - plenty of room.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I took my hubby to an estate sale where the woman had collected an immense amount of yarn and other hobby stuff. Really...I doubt Joannes has as much yarn as she did..Way over a hundred cones, tons of new in the wrapper ...I don't think my hubby will EVER complain about my stash...though he hadn't yet anyway. Preventive medicine!


Kathie said:


> Hey, It doesn't spoil and it's cheaper than therapy. He should be happy you are so easy to keep happy.


 :lol:


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Love it! and everyones responses, all of my compulsive shopping in the past has paid off I always have the right needles and the right yarn now!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

And even tho I don't think he cares he likes to give me a hard time (joking) sometimes and being old and cranky I don't always want to hear it, lol.



vpatt said:


> I think that at least most of us are joking. I don't advertise what I buy because he is not interested in yarn. But I think at times I feel that I am going overboard and therefore the jokes about hiding yarn. Right now I am trying to add to my stash. When I am no longer working I know there will be very little money for obsessions. so I'm trying to stockpile now while I can.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

This has been a fun post to read! It's enjoyable to see what habits everyone has. I don't think it's necessary for anyone to get their knickers in a bunch about being disrespectful for hiding purchases. One never knows what is going on in another persons life. I've been with my Hubby for 43 years and I "go with the flow". If he seems in a "mood", I avoid confrontation by keeping a low profile with my purchases, because I know it will just be an excuse to temporarily take his current frustration (with employees or whatever) out on me! It's not "disrespect". It's "stress management" or self preservation! LOL


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> And even tho I don't think he cares he likes to give me a hard time (joking) sometimes and being old and cranky I don't always want to hear it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said! I could have added that to my post......don't wanna hear it!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


Amen!!! He spent more money on golf than I ever spent on my yarn or books! Plus mine wouldn't notice if I walked in with an elephant in tow...


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Amen! You could be out in the garage using his tools, then what would he say? 

I used to sneak clothes I bought into the closet, take off the tags and not wear them till weeks later. When he said, "Oh, did you get a new...?" I could honestly say, oh, I have had this a while!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


No, you aren't bad, just naughty! Felt good, didn't it???!!!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Amen! You could be out in the garage using his tools, then what would he say? 

I used to sneak clothes I bought into the closet, take off the tags and not wear them till weeks later. When he said, "Oh, did you get a new...?" I could honestly say, oh, I have had this a while!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Clickers said:


> I don't have to sneak mine. DH helps me pick it.


Lucky you!!!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> Yarn is cheaper than bicycle parts. So I bring in the yarn and sneak in the bike parts.☺


LOL!!!!!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I also need to add that my husband goes grocery shopping and buys things that looks good. He'll bring home a cake, a dz donuts, bag of bagels and the list goes on. He eats one or two and the rest end up out in the woods.
I don't eat a lot of what he does since he's a walking garbage can. If I consume more than my 1200 calories the pounds just start piling on. Yep, I exercise. I'm just cursed.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

This topic certainly hit a nerve. Love reading this.



nickerina said:


> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn is cheaper than bicycle parts. So I bring in the yarn and sneak in the bike parts.☺
> ...


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> My husband does not say a word when I come home with more. He has his one stashes of stuff--cds, books and tools. They cost way more and take up more room.


Exactly!! His tools take up the whole oversize 2 car garage. My stash takes up about 1/4 of a room. Most of my stash was inherited , so he can't say anything. So far he hasn't really noticed if I add to it!


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

no you are not BAD... I think we all have done this once or twice... Maybe three and four times too!!! ENJOY your new purchases...


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


AMEN


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Judith Kay said:


> We were at family dinner Friday and my SIL asked if wanted/needed any more yarn. I said "yes", you can never have to much and if I can't use it I will pass it on to my Prayer Shawl group. I have a friend that says that Christopher (having a senior moment with his last name--he had the decorating program) says if you have three of anything you collect them. I apparently collect teapots (+12), bookcases (for +8000 books [my husband once said I have over 10,000 books so of course I had to count them and I've read everyone or at least on the non-fiction text books over 50% of each]) china cabinets (+8) so my husband thinks yarn, fabric, beads, art supplies are a small price to pay, especially since he moved me to a small town 70 miles to the nearest fabric/yarn/art supply store. He's a keeper. He also bought me a Kindle so I don't have to have him build anymore bookcases. We just have a build another room on the house.


LOL!! Sounds a bit like my house LOTS of books, collection of depression glass and collectibles that require 5 china closets (need more) I need more book shelves but like you would have to add on a room!! He's made me 2 gorgeous book shelves that hold quite a few but have no room for more!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a whole bin of (1960s-70s?) wool yarn that I bought when our local humane society was trying to raise money at crazy days. I was the only person who bought any of it so they offered it to me dirt cheap. I bought it, took it to my car, felt so guilty for the cheap price, went back and gave them more money.
Besides that's where I got Bob (cat)....


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I can thing of 2 reasons: (1) because it so much fun to sneak it in the house, and (2) because some husbands can be a real pain the ass if you spend money on things they can't (won't) use too. Even if its your money it somehow becomes their money.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!
> ...


Amen to both!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I never did any sneaking. My hubby gave me grief about my yarn purchases once. Just once. 

Then I pulled out the bank book (which I managed anyway) and proceeded to show him how much money he spent on fishing and hunting equipment, licenses, etc. He started talking about how he actually brought home FOOD (he got downright cave-man chest thumping for a bit there) and I pointed out that his favorite hunting sweater and socks were from the needles he was giving me grief for buying.

Then I suggested that if he didn't like me spending money on yarn, I'd be perfectly willing to spin and dye my own.

........................and then I pointed out the cost of a really good Ashford wheel.

Y'know, from that day on he never said a word when I came home with a sack full of goodies--except to ask if there was anything in there for him?

'course, the trade off was that I couldn't give HIM any grief about the new fly tying bench. Fair is fair.

I got the wheel anyway.

We would both try to sneak computer stuff past each other, though.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Years ago I found some yarn on sale (store now out of business) very cheap as the yarn was being discontinued. When I got home I left it in the trunk. I was living with my mother at the time and knew she was going out that afternoon. While she was gone I went to the same chain that was in a nearby town. When I got home I took all the yarn and put it in a storage area behind my bedroom. I never counted the skeins. There were probably 75-100 of them. I have maybe 10 skeins left which I'm working on. This was 12-15 years ago and I paid about 40 cents a skein. No way I was leaving it in the store.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so glad I am not married - I can buy whatever I want and no one says a word. I remember the days of hiding and sneaking fabric and yarn.....................


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

I usually show my hubby what I buy & plan to make w/it. He is amazed @ what becomes of string & sticks. As I am writing this, he is vacuuming; just commented on what a nice stash I have. Probably helps that I only have two WIPs, so he sees a lot of finished items, including a lovely, warm alpaca scarf & hat knit for him.
He is a keeper!
kat


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I work nights and on the days that I have a doctors appt, I "sneak" over to my LYS. The girls there are great. I went in Monday and bought some yarn that Mark was looking at last week and some other yarns. I said we would be in on Wed on my day off and Please act like you have not seen me. We went in Wednesday and the owner said "Amber, I have not seen you in so long. How are you? And Mark, it is so good to see you too". This way I get some yarn I want and then am able to get some more yarn with out Mark realizing I have already been to the yarn shop. 

Mark made the rule along time ago that if I buy one skein of yarn, I have to get rid of two. That was easy, I had so much that I would never use and "why did I ever buy it?" so that was easy. Then came the rule that I could not bring any NEW yarn into the house...well, if I left it in the car for a few days,,,it was no longer new. 

There are ways to get around Mark. LOL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Fluffysmom said:


> Years ago I found some yarn on sale (store now out of business) very cheap as the yarn was being discontinued. When I got home I left it in the trunk. I was living with my mother at the time and knew she was going out that afternoon. While she was gone I went to the same chain that was in a nearby town. When I got home I took all the yarn and put it in a storage area behind my bedroom. I never counted the skeins. There were probably 75-100 of them. I have maybe 10 skeins left which I'm working on. This was 12-15 years ago and I paid about 40 cents a skein. No way I was leaving it in the store.


Wow...that's what I call "stash heaven"...!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ok i give... what is a WIP?


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

reading that made me laugh out loud. Thought I was the only one with a bike riding maintenance expense issues. Sometimes I take a pair of socks that I'm knitting with me on my bike ride, stop under a shady tree and knit while I'm in another world. Double therapy. Pretty darn cheap and it beats killing a family member.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

WIP = work in progress, as opposed to UFO, which is 'unfinished object.'

WIP is far more knittingly correct.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I live alone so I don't have to sneak anything in, I sometimes buy for a project and don't get to it as quick as I wanted to; so I feel guilty about that sometimes. When I was married we didn't hide purchases from each other unless they were surprises - birthday or other gifts.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I am with you, Jessica Jean, why sneak them in? My hubby never did sneak in his tools, etc. so why should I? And I have my stash of fabric for my quilting and my yarn for my knitting and my bookcases for my books. Let's see, is that all that I collect? Oh yes, my St Nicholases for Christmastime. Hee hee.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> I live alone so I don't have to sneak anything in, I sometimes buy for a project and don't get to it as quick as I wanted to; so I feel guilty about that sometimes. When I was married we didn't hide purchases from each other unless they were surprises - birthday or other gifts.


I don't live alone...my parents live with me. Mom is in her eighties and very set in her ways; if I come in with yarn, she definitely disapproves. (sigh)

I never had that problem with Jim. Damn it, I'm too OLD to have to sneak things in past my MOTHER!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, DUH on me lol should'a known that
thx!!


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I never sneak yarn into the house. My husband often tells people about my yarn room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

chuilady said:


> See...the male knitters don't hide their stash. .


One responser hides yarn from his wife.

I used to complain about how much money he (my husband, not the responder I just mentioned!) spent on books- didn't buy much excess yarn then. But now I can't complain about the books (still want to sometimes, but then think about how much I spend and bite my tongue).


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Good morning, Angel!

Before finishing reading your very first sentence, I knew where you were heading with your comment. You went into JoAnn's *"just to pick up . . ."* , etc., and I started chuckling to myself, anticipating your revelation (confession?) as to *just how much* yarn you would be leaving the store with!!

I do that too from time to time. Then I have to smuggle my treasures into MY sewing room before my husband sees the bags of stuff I bought. I figure, "He ain't lookin', so it don't matter." :lol:

Hope your Sunday is wonderful in every way.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


YES!! Can't add anything more to that. Way to go, girl!!

PS: My husband says he would rather I knit than bar hop.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

this forum is just 2 darn much fun! what we need is a chat room or conference on yahoo IM


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jean 45 said:


> PS: My husband says he would rather I knit than bar hop.


Smart man! 
;-)


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

what he doesn't know doesn't hurt him


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Used to do this; not any more. My former husband didn't view anything I did as art. So, is it art to play Brahm's or Mozart? My yarn and fabric are the notes that I play!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

You know, reading all the posts on this thread reminds me of the time when, while living on a dairy farm in Fallon, Nevada, I was attending our Church's women's auxiliary one particular afternoon. Our bishop's wife, Bernice, spoke up loud and clear regarding the way we girls tend to play the hiding game with our husbands.

The subject of conversation was "How to keep our menfolk happy on a daily basis," or something to that effect. 

Anyway, Bernice piped up cheerily and said, "About half an hour before John comes in from the field every afternoon for his big meal for the day, I put two halves of a freshly-cut onion in the oven and crank it up to 350 degrees. By the time he comes in, removes his boots and washes up, he smells that onion cooking and thinks his entire meal is ready. I've been doing that for 35 years, and he ain't caught on yet." 

Anyway, that's as close to a direct quote as I can remember. We all got a good laugh at that.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

You know, reading all the posts on this thread reminds me of the time when, while living on a dairy farm in Fallon, Nevada, I was attending our Church's women's auxiliary one particular afternoon. Our bishop's wife, Bernice, spoke up loud and clear regarding the way we girls tend to play the hiding game with our husbands.

The subject of conversation was "How to keep our menfolk happy on a daily basis," or something to that effect. 

Anyway, Bernice piped up cheerily and said, "About half an hour before John comes in from the field every afternoon for his big meal for the day, I put two halves of a freshly-cut onion in the oven and crank it up to 350 degrees. By the time he comes in, removes his boots and washes up, he smells that onion cooking and thinks his entire meal is ready. I've been doing that for 35 years, and he ain't caught on yet." 

Anyway, that's as close to a direct quote as I can remember. We all got a good laugh at that.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have enjoyed reading all 13 pages of this thread. my ex never complained about what i bought becausee i am such a penny pincher. lol


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

YankeeChick said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > And even tho I don't think he cares he likes to give me a hard time (joking) sometimes and being old and cranky I don't always want to hear it, lol.
> ...


The point is ....you shouldn't have to hear. He should respect you.


----------



## crickett1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have just read this thread from the start to the end, and I suddenly realised I have no idea what my hubby thinks about my crafting stash. I mean, there is not just yarn in it... I have cross stitch kits, clothes patterns, paper craft stuff. You name it, I have it. My hubbies answer was "I used get a little cross thinking you have a load of stuff that you don't use... but then I walk into your craft room and there you are, using it. I know you will always use it, and hopefully it will make you happy when you make stuff." 

I think I'll keep him!


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sure if you strike a pose like your avatar, your husband won't be able to resist you http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=58016#


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

dianaiad said:


> grandmadawn said:
> 
> 
> > I live alone so I don't have to sneak anything in, I sometimes buy for a project and don't get to it as quick as I wanted to; so I feel guilty about that sometimes. When I was married we didn't hide purchases from each other unless they were surprises - birthday or other gifts.
> ...


Oh boy I've been there. I didn't live with my mom but everything else you said sure struck a chord. When my mon was not able to speak anymore (ALS) I thought I would be free of her negative comments about my choices in life. We are talking about choices like haircuts, vacationing locations, what I wore. By her reactions you'd have thought I was doing drugs!! She died last year (80years old). Here's the point, whether she couldn't speak or whether she was dead I still let her negative judgments float in my head every time I made certain choices. Now I'm working hard on the facts " I have a choice as to who is going to control my happiness". When I'm on my game and able to change my old patterns of thinking, I sure feel free and happier. 
PS She hated knitting...I hid that I was learning to knit from her. She would have spoiled it. Sometimes you are better off "hiding"


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I usually show my husband when I purchase yarn, he doesn't mind at all. He says at least I'm busy doing something and I am out of his 'hair'. :-D


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohhh yea.. BAD!!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

grace59 said:


> reading that made me laugh out loud. Thought I was the only one with a bike riding maintenance expense issues. Sometimes I take a pair of socks that I'm knitting with me on my bike ride, stop under a shady tree and knit while I'm in another world. Double therapy. Pretty darn cheap and it beats killing a family member.


Sometimes I need to get of the saddle . I don't want to stop at the Snack Shop, that would kill the reason why I bike, so I sit and "make" something with yarn. I forget all about whoever upset me and made me go out and ride.☺


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Why read books? Reading this is like reading the best mystery novel there is. My DH passed away in 1978 so I don't have the problem and/or guilt that some of you have. The only things I ever had to hide from him was material when I made him shirts for Christmas, birthday, etc. Those were the days when I sewed as well as knitted. Guess I was one of the lucky ones or maybe what my son in law, the psychologist, says about me. He says I could intimidate the devil. ha ha hee hee--I love it! Happy hiding ladies. Keep up the good work and good knitting to you all. 
Pat S.


----------



## chandler (Oct 18, 2011)

Not 'Bad'. Dishonest, yes.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

[q]This has been a fun post to read! It's enjoyable to see what habits everyone has. I don't think it's necessary for anyone to get their knickers in a bunch about being disrespectful for hiding purchases. One never knows what is going on in another persons life. I've been with my Hubby for 43 years and I "go with the flow". If he seems in a "mood", I avoid confrontation by keeping a low profile with my purchases, because I know it will just be an excuse to temporarily take his current frustration (with employees or whatever) out on me! It's not "disrespect". It's "stress management" or self preservation! LOL[/q]

YankeeChick

Hi Chickie, I really hear you on this one!


----------



## Judith Kay (May 13, 2011)

LOL!! Sounds a bit like my house LOTS of books, collection of depression glass and collectibles that require 5 china closets (need more) I need more book shelves but like you would have to add on a room!! He's made me 2 gorgeous book shelves that hold quite a few but have no room for more![/quote]

My husband built 6 10-feet tall bookcases for the library. Every room in the house (except the bathrooms) have at least three bookcases. O well, my bad. My friends tell me there is such a thing as a library, I can borrow books from who knew? LOL


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, I forgot humor doesn't show up in the written word! What I said was meant as dry humor.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

DreamWeaver: You asked what my husband's hobby is -- skeetshooting. He spends thousands a year on it. In the past year he has bought three new guns, two gun cases, a scope (for hunting, which he never seems to do) and supplies to make bullets. That alone totaled just shy $7,000. Why should I smuggle? I don't have to hear the snide remarks from him, even though I buy everything on sale as much as possible, to save money where I can. Well, the only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys. He doesn't need to know how much I spend, but when I have calculated it, yarn/fabric came out half of what his expense was. Well, I'm just blowing steam. I wish his hobbies would put food on the table or become gifts or couldn't he take up house repair/maint? You can't fight it. I just don't want any grief if I can dodge it. Please pardon my complaining.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Why are you hiding anything from your husband? He is supposed to be your friend.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Amen sista!


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

dawn b said:


> Why are you hiding anything from your husband? He is supposed to be your friend.


Sad but true. You are right, a husband should be your friend but sometimes people end up with a husband that doesn't want to be a friend. He may have control issues. So you do the best you can in your own personal situation.


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

This disease is called SABLE: Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Ezpectancy
I suffer from a particularly virulent form


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I've done it too. It feels a little naughty doesn't it?


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


Amen to that, Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

hafta tell my lil sis that
she's a quilter & gonna change her mailing addy 2 JoAnn's
hahaha


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


 Not me, buy yarn and take it home. DH is usually with me and knows I will head for the yarn. Of course, my little stash wouldn't compare with some on here. 
I agree with Jessica-Jean.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Come ON. Ladies! It's not "dishonest" and I seriously doubt it has anything to do with "respect"! These comments, while obviously are your opinion-which is of course fine, also smack of being judgmental. Maybe there are "issues" in some relationships and they lack the proper respect, but if that's the case, I don't think it needs to be repeatedly assumed and pointed out an a friendly knitting forum. My husband is my friend and we do respect each other, but if he's in a bad mood I'm not going to antagonize him. I'm 59 and he's 72. in the past couple years, he tends to wear his 'grumpy pants' more often than he used to. After almost 43 years we still don't fight....we discuss things, but don't argue. He's not a pussy and I've got a big backbone,thank you very much, but if I can avoid the annoyance of hearing him grumble about something (even if I know he really doesn't care) and all it takes is hiding a bag of yarn.....then I'll do it! And so should anyone else...unless they like the adversity


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I don't understand many of your replies. My husband and I both worked full tine.We both put a certain amount into any account for the family and household expenses. We did not ever
question each other on the spending of our personal funds.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Clickers said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to sneak mine. DH helps me pick it.
> ...


Yes I am lucky, I do my own sewing to so if I bring home materials he knows I have something planned for it. If he needs tools he goes and buys them. We have always discussed everything before we buy it anyhow. We have been married 36 years.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

You have a lot of company with this situation!!


----------



## Mari Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

Twenty years ago when my huband was into model airplane flying he asked me to stop at the model shop and pick up some parts for him. The one other customer in the small shop told me "Your husband is a brave man! I'd never let my wife see how expensive this hobby is! I put purchases in the trunk and sneak them in the house when she's gone!" So it obviously goes both ways.
My husband and I are very encouraging about each other's hobbies. It's made for a good 61+ years of marraige.

Mari Lou


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

At least you weren't at the jewelry store purchasing pearls, diamonds and rubies. I just don't know why we women allow ourselves to worry by what the husband will say. I'm sure they all have their little quirks and hobbies, and I seriously doubt they hide their purchases from their wives.



Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


----------



## Mari Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

Twenty years ago when my huband was into model airplane flying he asked me to stop at the model shop and pick up some parts for him. The one other customer in the small shop told me "Your husband is a brave man! I'd never let my wife see how expensive this hobby is! I put purchases in the trunk and sneak them in the house when she's gone!" So it obviously goes both ways.
My husband and I are very encouraging about each other's hobbies. It's made for a good 61+ years of marraige.

Mari Lou


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be perfectly honest with you...yep you're bad....we all are.. :thumbup: & it feels soooo goood, LOL!!! That's what happens when good girls go bad, we make THE best hookers & needlers...Whaaaahaahahaha


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

I also go to a prayer shawl knitting group.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

Even though he considers Michaels a "junk store," I have no problem taking my husband with me to use a second coupon. I get the product, he buys it with HIS coupon. He doesn't smoke, drink, OR use tools so this a pure indulgence for me. I think he figures, as long as I'm happy, HE's happy! We've been married for (almost) 64 years and I don't know what I would do without him! Thinking of sneaking yarn purchases into the house just isn't in either of our trains of thought. Maybe we're just different?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course you are not bad....human,yes.....and I am wondering if you are my separated-at-birth sister....I NEVER sneak any yarn in...just boldly walk thru the front door with the bags...my husband is fine with that...in fact, the very idea that he wouldn't be fine with it amuses me...he has his toys, I have mine...in fact if I haven't been to my LYS in a while he wants to know when I want to go..do I want a ride ....and yes, if there is an incredible bargain there that day it's likely to come home with me....my yarn/storage room is also supposed to be a guest bedroom...but I"m finding it difficult to think of very many people who I'd want spending the night in that room...
julie


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I've only been married 43 years, wow 64! Both of you are doing something right, congratulations!



jelver said:


> Even though he considers Michaels a "junk store," I have no problem taking my husband with me to use a second coupon. I get the product, he buys it with HIS coupon. He doesn't smoke, drink, OR use tools so this a pure indulgence for me. I think he figures, as long as I'm happy, HE's happy! We've been married for (almost) 64 years and I don't know what I would do without him! Thinking of sneaking yarn purchases into the house just isn't in either of our trains of thought. Maybe we're just different?


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

no you are not bad i do the same but i do not have a car i have to be sneaky hope H is not in the kitchen when i get home as i put it behind a curtain when i come through the front door (coats hang behind the curtain) i am going to a wool sale soon hope H has gone to the gymn so i can go on the bus and he will be non the wiser


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I feel bad that some people have to, or think they have to hide all their purchases.
But honestly folks, let's not pass judgement.
Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.
People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Too bad some people think they are better than others. Sadder yet when they point it out.
Judge not lest ye be judged.
OK. I'm off my soapbox for the day.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

I went to Michaels today to pick up two pair of needles I needed. Yes walked out with yarn in tow, at 25 percent off I couldn't resist. They only had one pair of needles so had to go to AC Moore for other pair. Found those and they got in Shashy and Starbella ribbon yarn I had looked for since x-mas. OH Yes....bought more yarn so I know how you feel Angel.....Helpless


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


Hello, soul sister! My husband, also knows about the fabric, has no idea about the yarn!

I want to share this story a friend told me on herself. It can make us both feel better. Sandra loves shoes and has a "million" pairs! When she buys new shoes, she puts them on and scrapes the soles on the sidewalk. Then, when her husband wants to know if those are new shoes, she lifts her foot to show him a sole and says, "Now, you tell me. Do these look like new shoes to you?"

Virginia


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This has been a totally interesting thread - it only took me an hour and a half to read it all. I guess it's pretty universal that we feel a little guilt when we are buying something that is not absolutely necessary. 
Thankfully my DH is tolerant of all my indiosyncracies and I, of his. We are all different and in varying stages of life, so do what works best for you. For me, I do love my guilty pleasures (buying yarn).


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yarn is a necessary supply for knitting. What is his hobby? Dollars to donuts, bet his tools and supplies cost more.


Amen,sister!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What is bad is that women feel they need to sneak in something for themselves. I am not making personal judgements, but an observation. The women's movement created change in many ways in our culture for the betterment of women. And men profit from that change as well. What obviously still needs work is women's sense of personal entitlement for their own sense of worth and satisfaction in life.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

After meeting my obligations, I spend my money any way that pleases me. Don't see how it's anyones' business but mine.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

FYI Ravelry has a special group for those who like to let it rip, use any language they want, and call each other names. That might be a good place to post if you want to use off-color language.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

rosebay44 said:


> FYI Ravelry has a special group for those who like to let it rip, use any language they want, and call each other names. That might be a good place to post if you want to use off-color language.


I thought I'd read the whole thread and didn't see any off color language. Did I miss something?


----------



## sdreiman (Jul 8, 2011)

My mother lives with me and doesn't understand the concept of a stash. I have to smuggle mine in all the time.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

my lil sis, the mega quilter, laffed when i told her re: this thread & as we were on yahoo IM sent me pics of her stash GOOD GRIEF!! told her she could start her own fabric shop! lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> I don't live alone...my parents live with me. Mom is in her eighties and very set in her ways; if I come in with yarn, she definitely disapproves. (sigh)
> 
> I never had that problem with Jim. Damn it, I'm too OLD to have to sneak things in past my MOTHER!!


Oh! Thank you for the visual and the belly-laugh! You're lucky to still _have_ your parents. Smuggle away! :-D


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I have a whole bin of (1960s-70s?) wool yarn that I bought when our local humane society was trying to raise money at crazy days. I was the only person who bought any of it so they offered it to me dirt cheap. I bought it, took it to my car, felt so guilty for the cheap price, went back and gave them more money.
> Besides that's where I got Bob (cat)....


My daughter is sitting here with me and is telling me your cat looks like a tiger, there is no arguing with a 3 year old... Well, I got an online coupon from Joann's for free shipping on any online shipment over $40. Asked hubby if he would mind if I got yarn for hats to sell. Told me it was up to me. Love it when he does that! :mrgreen:


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

He probably knows!! When my husband was alive I'd sneak my packages in or leave stuff in the trunk until another day. He always knew! He said my face was like an open book. Actually he didn't mind as he loved to see me being creative and sharing with others. He liked the ladies I was friends with as he felt they all seemed like such nice people, as were their husbands-we tended to hang around with them. So all was ok-just don't put the budget in jeopardy!!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband never complains, but still I am glad when I can get it stashed away before he gets home! I DO have a huge stash!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


But look at the good bad side of it, you cannot have enough[WOOL FARMING]and the more we knit the more we stash    enjoy it


----------



## Trishwis (Nov 25, 2011)

During long cold winters the over purchase of yarn keeps us feeling snug and warm. Less problematic than beer (also widely available in WI)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What is bad is that women feel they need to sneak in something for themselves. I am not making personal judgements, but an observation. The women's movement created change in many ways in our culture for the betterment of women. And men profit from that change as well. What obviously still needs work is women's sense of personal entitlement for their own sense of worth and satisfaction in life.


*Hear, hear!* :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I just buy what I want and hubby doesn't complain at all. Upon my demise, it will be a "gift" to my daughter, and what she doesn't want will go to my knitting group. To me, that's a win-win!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > I don't live alone...my parents live with me. Mom is in her eighties and very set in her ways; if I come in with yarn, she definitely disapproves. (sigh)
> ...


I agree.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

My husbands family lives in Sheldon, WI, close to both of those towns.

CeliaJ


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

If you're bad then there are a lot of us out there!!! I'm a sucker for new yarns, colors, etc. I've found that one skein of yarn goes a LONG way though!!!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

grace59 said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > grandmadawn said:
> ...


That's hard....I'm very lucky in my mother. Both she and my dad live with me, both are relatively healthy and both in very sound mind. She's just....very opinionated. 

On the other hand, she is a wonderful interior decorator, and because of her, my house looks great; beautifully decorated and yet 'homey.' Organized, too....she didn't give me either talent. (grin) She despairs of me.

So....I guess I'll take the occasional tussle over a growing stash, and the fact that since she's a redhead (well, not any more but you know what I mean) she decorates the house in yellows, oranges and green.

I'll put up with it. I sorta like her, y'know?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

My kinda girl bad bad bad lol

I guess I am blessed...I have never hidden any purchases from hubby...to this day (27 Yrs and counting)he has never said one word or ask how much it cost or what I spent..
He understands my passions...and knows before I work on any of my passions I will be well equipped.

I have friends that are not so blessed...I feel for them.


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I feel blessed, my hubby eggs me on to buy more ... He likes to see me enjoying my crafts..he has even opened an account at Knit Picks to buy gifts for me for holidays


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary999 said:


> I feel blessed, my hubby eggs me on to buy more ... He likes to see me enjoying my crafts..he has even opened an account at Knit Picks to buy gifts for me for holidays


Lucky you!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I really must be blessed. My husband takes me to the yarn store all the time. When I purchase yarn on line he always wants to see it when it comes in. Even when we are on vacation he actually will go into the yarn stores and look around to find something he likes for himself. With all the yarn I have accumulated he never complains about it.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I do this all the time, and also with fabric, he never looks and he has his hobbies, wait till i go to the paducah quilt show.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


Confession is good for the soul. Unfortunately, or fortunately, most of us are in the same place.
Enjoy your yarn - if you get around to using it.
Billie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank goodness I don't have to sneak it in. lol...
I have a pretty huge stash, but DH understands that sometime I just need something I don't have and he figures if I'm home knitting/crocheting, I'm not out spending much more money on something else. lol...like massive shopping, I LOVE to shop, for everything, so he figures a couple skeins of yarn is a lot better than several pairs of shoes, other clothing, and uneeded kitchen implements that I tend to be inclined to buy and not use. lol...
But, if you gotta sneak it, you gotta sneak it. lol...Amazing how creative you can get with it. lol...


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I am thinking this is a generational thing. Many of us who have been married 25, 30, 40 years (or longer) grew up with mothers who didn't work and who had to ask their husbands for money. My own mother used to "stash" her birthday money or gift money so she could buy gifts for my dad without having to use "his" money. Times were different. I have two stories.

Several years ago I came home with a bag of clothes from Ann Taylor. It was an expensive shopping trip. My husband gave me a weird look when he saw the large bag. BUT my son was home at the time. He looked at his dad and told him, "Mom works. She has money. She should be able to spend it without your permission." (Yay to my son!!) It was the last time I ever got that look!! (BTW. My husband always "feeds" my hobbies - he bought my first laptop, my Kindle, my iPad. I also love technology. My knitting is a relatively new passion but I asked him to pick up an a ddi circular recently and he bought 3. He thought I could use the extras.)

The second story. We have a pellet stove to supplement our heat and save on fuel oil. We have friends who also have one. My friend was telling me she hates the stove as she is cold all the time. The pellet stove provides heat but it is not central heat and when it is really cold it just isn't as warm. I asked her why she doesn't turn up her thermostat and she replied her husband won't "let" her! Well, darn it! I am too old for that sheet. <grin> I worked hard, have a pension of my own as well as dh's pension. I will not be cold in my own house if I have money to pay for heat. And I won't ask for permission to be warm. (FYI. I can turn up the thermostat for about 10 min, get the room warm, and the stove will keep it there for the day.)

We were raised to be "good girls" and defer to men as the "man of the house". I got over that years ago. I deserve to spend my money on some things for myself as long as it is not money needed for bills, etc. I deserve to be warm without asking permission. I am worth it. We all are.

My sons' generation of women will not have these issues. I worked with many of them (as a teacher) before I retired last year. I was so proud of how easy it was for them to speak for themselves.

This was not intended as any criticism of any individuals but as an observation of our (my) generation and how we were raised. I hope my soapbox has not offended anyone. It certainly was not my intention.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just leave it hidden in the car until he's gone and then bring it in to put with your other stash! Not only does my yarn stash continue to grow, but my knitting needle collection and tote bag collection has grown at a steady pace too. It's just my little secret...I'm addicted to all things knitting!!! LOL


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beats drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


I thought I was the only one who did this! I have a 'yarn cave' where all my yarn is stashed and it's all categorized by type, weight size, etc.. really a well organized place. It keeps me out of bars and trouble and costs less than therapy. Works better than therapy also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Just leave it hidden in the car until he's gone and then bring it in to put with your other stash! Not only does my yarn stash continue to grow, but my knitting needle collection and tote bag collection has grown at a steady pace too. It's just my little secret...I'm addicted to all things knitting!!! LOL


I can't leave it in the car because he also uses it and one of the first places he opens is the trunk. I just sneak it in piece meal and he never notices.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


I don't hide my yarn purchases. I don't buy very often and when I do I have such a small amount of stash (It all fits into one laundry basket and two totes), I have a project for it. I also tell him before I go buy it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> I can't do that sort of thing. I always tell my husband what I've bought because of one reason. He goes out and buys something like an expensive camera, doesn't tell me and then when I do find out, tries to lie about it. It has caused so much upset and loss of faith, that now I find it very hard to forgive. We've been married for 40 years and together for 45. I always trusted him in the past, then this started to happen and to be honest I'm extremely unhappy now. I'm suspicious about everything because my faith has been broken. It's not the buying, it's the hiding then the lying.
> Sorry to put a damper on what seems an innocent game.


That's exactly why I don't hide it either. I haven't lied to him in 36 years of marriage, not going to start now. When we first got married I desperately wanted to have a baby, but he talked me into going on the pill and waiting a while. My sister told me that I COULD just not take them and tell him that they aren't 100% foolproof. I told her that I'm not ging to start out a marriage on a lie.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, It doesn't spoil and it's cheaper than therapy. He should be happy you are so easy to keep happy.
> ...


yes its cheaper than smokes don't smell up the house so u don't have to spend money on air fresher it takes a day at most to smoke to a pack of smokes and with the price u can have nice yarn u can get lung, cancer all sorts of thing,just think of all medcal payments u r saving and i never hid my yarn cause i spent more on his toys{tools}and last but nit least i spent only money i made for craft things didn't come out of house hold actaunts.... now go enjoy that yarn(((()))))


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought some yarn off ebay and it arrived today. I just asked if he liked the colour. As he is home before me he see what the postman brings. If I go to the shops I get home before he does and smuggle my goodies in and take them straight up to my bedroom. and put it away amongst my other wool and he doesn't know about it. He smokes and that costs a lot of money so I don't feel guilty as I work as well.


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

My husband always ask's what are you going to do with that 
My reply I will find something.
Husband Didn't you buy wool last week? 
Me yes didn't you eat last week 
Husband Oh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think many younger woman have more of a sense of themselves, however, I still see the same power relationships betw the sexes and oftimes I wonder where these women were in during the feminist movement and what happened in the aftemath. My son is relatively respectful of his partner but I still see how he pulls power trips on her and how she just shuts up and caves in. I would bet she sees herself as a liberated woman, but not by my standards. Those of you who have supportive partners are very fortunate. The corollary is women who create female support for their survival tactics.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

molly'smum said:


> Husband: Didn't you buy wool last week?
> Me: Yes, didn't you eat last week?


nuff said.....!

:-D


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, I have "forgotten" to mention things I buy. But I have to admit he really doesnt say much. But we do online banking. he sees every purchase,lol.
Tammy


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky.....but understandable.
If the Big Guy knew exactly how much yarn/fabric, craft stuff I atually had, he would start thinking about it; and no one knows where THAT would lead.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You don't have a huge stass THAT HE KNOWS ABOUT - - -yet


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Angel109 said:
> 
> 
> > I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!
> ...


He probably knows from just looking at your face that you've done something he'd rather not know about. I don't bother snucking it in anymore. He KNOWS I'm going to stash. He's smart enough to pick his fight subjects; and yarn/fabric ain't one of them. He's got tools he's never used and never will; and I keep my mouth shut about them, too. Works for us!
Yes, Jinx! Guys don't worry about their stashes, so why should we?


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Karoy said:


> When we were younger and didn't have much money, I would ask hubby if I could go buy some yarn. He'd say, why don't you wait til after next payday? We usually didn't have anything left over for extras. After years of that, I finally got the best idea. I didn't ask but just said I was going for more yarn. I did that with other things as well. He'd say - ok. Worked almost every time. I sure hated sneaking my new purchases in the house.


I don't have to ask DH if I can buy yarn, but there have been times in the past when we didn't have any extra for anything. So when things turned around for us we made it a point of telling the other about purchases no matter how small just so there is no confusion with the finances, and also to stay completely honest with eachother in all we do.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mtalmage, I think your description is completely accurate. In the 70's, our only child in school, I tool a part time job with the school district to save my sanity. Everyone on our street worked and I was going crazy staying home. Well, the static I took for taking this job was unreal. I think men get that attitutde from their fathers who were the "head of the household", etc. I guess he thought I should be Donna Reed in my pearls and crinolines.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've always handled the money during our 47 years so that's never been a problem. He always bought what he wanted and vice versa. Sometimes when I bought something he'd ask "What did that cost?" and I'd say, "It was on sale," and walk away. And that was the extent of the interrogation!


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

My psychiatrist told me years ago, "If you want your husband to think you've been working all day, just move one little thing. He'll notice!" Sure true with my OCD hubby!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

I just now asked my hubby if he cares that I'm always buying yarn and his response was "As long as you don't have to rent a truck to get it home." So, as long as I can fit it in my little s-10 pickup, It's ok with him!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

At least it's not booze. Could be worse ... :lol:


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

YARN STACHES???? I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!!!! I HAND KNIT & CROCHET--HAVE FINE YARN & BULKY MACHINES--DO COUNTED CROSS WORK--SEW--DO ACRYLIC PAINTING--I'M ALWAYS "UP" FOR A BARGAIN. MADE ABOUT 60 ARTICALS FOR CHRISTMAS -HAT'S, SCARVES, FINGERLESS GLOVES , REG GLOVES HEADBAND ,TOSSEL HATS, A BABY JOGGING SUIT [ MK] ,VISOR HATS. I DON'T I THINK I PUT A DENT IN THE STACH. NOW I BOUGHT "JUST ONE" OF THE ICE YARN TO MAKE A SCARF FOR THE CA. RELATIVE.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


There you go Jessica-Jean. I am with you. I am not sneaking anything in. You have your boy's toys, this is mine. I don't tell you anything, you don't tell me anything. If that is what gives you pleasure and relaxation, then this is what gives me pleasure and relaxation. You don't like it, too bad. I could be spending the money on a lot worse.


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

HaHa! I can't tell you how many times I have smuggled yarn and supplies into the house--it's worth it, no explanations required when done in the dark of night!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Some have to sneak in their STASH because not everyone is as lucky as others to have 'understanding backbones' in their husbands and it is the TESTOSTERONE that causes the squabbles!!!
SO to those who have to sneak...do what you have too and for those of you who have understanding hubbies consider yourself lucky and enjoy your freedom !! Not everyone is as lucky as that!!! We all have to do what we do to KEEP the PEACE!!!
What ever floats your boat people!!! Good luck to all!!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Why do we sneak around? Do male knitters sneak _their_ yarn purchases into a hiding space? I'll bet they don't! Over 50 years of women's liberation and we're _still_ skulking about??!! Does it take overwhelming doses of testosterone to grow a backbone??!!


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

No Jessica, it doesn't take testosterone to stand up for yourself. It takes owning the role of an adult woman, instead of a child.


----------



## melissahill (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have to sneak mine in because my hubby has a hobby of collecting tractors and at least my hobby I can make something for my kids to wear. He buys a tractor model and I get yarn it is only fair


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

melissahill said:


> I don't have to sneak mine in because my hubby has a hobby of collecting tractors and at least my hobby I can make something for my kids to wear. He buys a tractor model and I get yarn it is only fair


Good for you. I never had that problem, and better yet now that I am single once again, I definitely do not have that problem.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I would call it "Smart" ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> I would call it "Smart" ..... :mrgreen:


you guys are so funny.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel for you, having both your parents living with you. My Mom,
now in Heaven, tried living with me but was too unhappy. She always said, "I'm not stubborn, I'm just determined Bessie".
I know we loved each other, but just could not live together.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

You are as normal as normal can be!


----------



## Frankie7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Why would you hide your purchasea


----------



## jaysbfriend (Dec 12, 2011)

I thought I had read everything also I haven't seen any off color language. All I've read is alot of people sharing their stories with others.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> .... I guess he thought I should be Donna Reed in my pearls and crinolines.


And didn't the TV mothers of the 1950s also wear heels around the house?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Some have to sneak in their STASH because not everyone is as lucky as others to have 'understanding backbones' in their husbands and it is the TESTOSTERONE that causes the squabbles!!!
> SO to those who have to sneak...do what you have too and for those of you who have understanding hubbies consider yourself lucky and enjoy your freedom !! Not everyone is as lucky as that!!! We all have to do what we do to KEEP the PEACE!!!
> What ever floats your boat people!!! Good luck to all!!
> 
> ...


Very True Stubbynose!! And I do consider myself lucky. My husband was raised by a wonderful, very strong willed woman. She taught all 4 of her sons to respect women and to also be able to take care of themselves.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I went over to Jo Anns Fabrics just to pick up a crochet hook between K and Q. I have this pattern for a shrug but couldn't get the gauge so figured I would try a hook N so shall try that this evening. But in leaving, as I jammed the HUGE bag of yarn in my trunk, I hoped my husband wouldn't be home when I got home so I could smuggle my new purchases into my stash. He knows about all the fabric; doesn't know about the yarn! I was safe; it is now "stashed" away. But I just couldn't resist! I am bad!!


Yeap that's bad. mine wonder's what's wrong, if I don't come home with yarn, or at least something to do with knitting.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Judith Kay said:


> LOL!! Sounds a bit like my house LOTS of books, collection of depression glass and collectibles that require 5 china closets (need more) I need more book shelves but like you would have to add on a room!! He's made me 2 gorgeous book shelves that hold quite a few but have no room for more!


My husband built 6 10-feet tall bookcases for the library. Every room in the house (except the bathrooms) have at least three bookcases. O well, my bad. My friends tell me there is such a thing as a library, I can borrow books from who knew? LOL[/quote]

Just tell them yes you can borrow books from a library, but they want you to give them BACK!!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Just tell them yes you can borrow books from a library, but they want you to give them BACK!![/quote]

I understand! I love books, too. Since I discovered Paperbackswap.com we had to get another bookshelf to hold all my books....over 400 I haven't read yet. Plus my iPad is full of books too. If I could figure out how to crochet and read at the same time...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

do like i do (altho wont do any good w/ur 400 book stash lol) go 2 the library & get audio books. pop it in a cd player, listen & keep ur hands busy @the same time!!


----------



## knittingQT (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh I loved reading these responses. I am of both worlds. I hide some, I show off some deliciious fibers..I let others feel the softness...huh...I hear all the time, " Don't you have enough yarn" ? Never ~ .. Colors draw me, fibers draw me. I just adore Merino, and cottons/wools, and BFL..As long as they keep making new colorways and new fibers...I want them...I just ordered " Valentine " BFL Aran for a cowl to wear Valentines Day of course from Colorsong....shhhhh....don't tell...xo, snowhugs


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

this has been thee best "read" I've had in a long time!!! I've been getting yarn from many friends who are not able to knit /crochet. Each time I say a little prayer. Thank you GOD that he/she has given me the ability to continue to make gifts [or sell] for other peoples pleasure. I do a fair share of charity knitting/crocheting & my husband only say's "who are you making that for? We are all so lucky to have a "hobby" like this. Keep having fun!!!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> do like i do (altho wont do any good w/ur 400 book stash lol) go 2 the library & get audio books. pop it in a cd player, listen & keep ur hands busy @the same time!!


That's what DH said..get audio books. The only problem with that is I have, what I gather from other people, a strange, according to them  , aversion to someone reading out loud to me. Oh well...


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I do the same thing!!! I don't even want my sons to see me purchas yarn - they say I'm a yarn addict! Well...the shoe fits...anyway, what I've done is leave my purchases in the car until the coast is clear to sneak them into the house - crazy!
:lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > do like i do (altho wont do any good w/ur 400 book stash lol) go 2 the library & get audio books. pop it in a cd player, listen & keep ur hands busy @the same time!!
> ...


It used to bother me too, I finally figured out that it was the tempo that they were reading at. They were reading so slooooooowly that they were putting me to sleep. Right now I'm working on an afghan that I REALLY need to finish ASAP! I've been working on it since either late June or early July. It's California King size, and I was having reading withdrawals.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

It used to bother me too, I finally figured out that it was the tempo that they were reading at. They were reading so slooooooowly that they were putting me to sleep. Right now I'm working on an afghan that I REALLY need to finish ASAP! I've been working on it since either late June or early July. It's California King size, and I was having reading withdrawals.[/quote]

You're right! I do read kind of fast...like my kids would say when they were little....I'd rather do it myself!


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

don't like audio books. they read too slowly and besides it takes away the enjoyment I get from reading


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Just tell them yes you can borrow books from a library, but they want you to give them BACK!!


I understand! I love books, too. Since I discovered Paperbackswap.com we had to get another bookshelf to hold all my books....over 400 I haven't read yet. Plus my iPad is full of books too. If I could figure out how to crochet and read at the same time...[/quote]

I borrow audiobooks from the library so I can "read" and knit or garden at the same time. But I can't listen when I sew unfortunately as the machine drowns out the book. I keep my "reading" books for when I watch TV (and am not knitting because my hands are cold or aching) and especially when I first go to bed or wake up during the early hours of the night. I thank my teachers for having taught me to read and I thank my mother every day for teaching me to knit, crochet, sew, cross stitch, cook, garden, and on and on.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> I am thinking this is a generational thing. Many of us who have been married 25, 30, 40 years (or longer) grew up with mothers who didn't work and who had to ask their husbands for money. My own mother used to "stash" her birthday money or gift money so she could buy gifts for my dad without having to use "his" money. Times were different. I have two stories.
> 
> Several years ago I came home with a bag of clothes from Ann Taylor. It was an expensive shopping trip. My husband gave me a weird look when he saw the large bag. BUT my son was home at the time. He looked at his dad and told him, "Mom works. She has money. She should be able to spend it without your permission." (Yay to my son!!) It was the last time I ever got that look!! (BTW. My husband always "feeds" my hobbies - he bought my first laptop, my Kindle, my iPad. I also love technology. My knitting is a relatively new passion but I asked him to pick up an a ddi circular recently and he bought 3. He thought I could use the extras.)
> 
> ...


UPDATE to my own post. I had a VERY interesting evening.

I ate at my son and daughter in law's house tonight. She came home from work (My son is Mr. Mom for the winter. That in itself is different.) and was obviously annoyed with someone. She has an administrative position at a her job and it seems someone, definite big shot, claimed he was trying to reach her all day and when he didn't he went over her head to another big shot (her boss) and complained. She didn't tell me any details but was pretty put out that he was unfairly making her look incompetent. She had already straightened it out with her boss. So then...she called the man who went behind her back and confronted him. When she came in she told me that at the end of their conversation he was apologizing TO HER.

Like I said, much of this is a generational thing. She isn't interested in being a "good girl" and she isn't going to be pushed around by someone just because he is male. I was proud of her.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> Scrubbienut said:
> 
> 
> > Just tell them yes you can borrow books from a library, but they want you to give them BACK!!
> ...


I borrow audiobooks from the library so I can "read" and knit or garden at the same time. But I can't listen when I sew unfortunately as the machine drowns out the book. I keep my "reading" books for when I watch TV (and am not knitting because my hands are cold or aching) and especially when I first go to bed or wake up during the early hours of the night. I thank my teachers for having taught me to read and I thank my mother every day for teaching me to knit, crochet, sew, cross stitch, cook, garden, and on and on.[/quote]

I've found that if I make my stitches loose enough and I only have to do one stitch all the way across I can read and knit or crochet at the same time. . Everyone at work thinks I'm weird since I can read and walk at the same time too.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Good for her. If she's in the right, she shouldn't have to take the heat for someone else!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

You are NOT BAD...you are just protecting your own interests....LOL.... My stash is HUGE.... hate to admit it....LOL


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea!!!! Too many jerks in the offices! I've been there - I had 2 in the past that used to be so unreasonable and would have me in tears!!! Especially when they demanded I stay late every night - when I had just returned from maternity leave and wanted to get home to my baby! :twisted:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

My husband's hobby is his airplane, so I have a lot of yarn and accessories to buy before I can catch up with him. I don't even tell him what I buy, but he does see the finished products and appreciates them.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been buying audio books at my Friends of the Library and it has been wonderful for my 30-40 minute drive to work. My car doesn't have a CD player so I am limited to what I can listen to but so far I've been pretty luck with my finds.



Scrubbienut said:


> Just tell them yes you can borrow books from a library, but they want you to give them BACK!!


I understand! I love books, too. Since I discovered Paperbackswap.com we had to get another bookshelf to hold all my books....over 400 I haven't read yet. Plus my iPad is full of books too. If I could figure out how to crochet and read at the same time...[/quote]


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

i do it all the time!!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My husband's hobby is his airplane, so I have a lot of yarn and accessories to buy before I can catch up with him. I don't even tell him what I buy, but he does see the finished products and appreciates them.


Mine is a pilot too. What does your hubby fly?


----------



## melissahill (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit reading this is entertaining so glad I found this site.


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

melissahill said:


> I have to admit reading this is entertaining so glad I found this site.


I totally agree! Thanks for saying it.


----------

